# Why is attic stairs installation showed in directions like a handy man job?



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

Installed one this week. In directions it say you can do alone or hire handyman. In my book regard difficulty of framing and installation, danger of falling down stairs (attics are mostly up existing stairs) it is 8/10 difficult job. In direction say do install temporary support that will overlap stairs 3/8 then open stairs ...(and stairs are free standing at 3/8 of temporary support). IMO it is far over capabilities of non pro.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Never thought they were that hard. Cut the drywall, cut the ceiling joist, bridge, cleats to hold the door in place while you install, remove cleats install trim...it's not rocket science.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Never thought they were that hard. Cut the drywall, cut the ceiling joist, bridge, cleats to hold the door in place while you install, remove cleats install trim...it's not rocket science.


Have you seen how good DIYers are at this kind of thing?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I was addressing the handyman comment.

EDIT: maybe he was just referring to HO. If so, apologies.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

So what's your point?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> So what's your point?


I thought it was obvious. I'm sure in all of the low voltage and tiling you do you have even fit in enough time to install numerous attic ladders.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

:blink:
Funny Stuff


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

:laughing: you guys are funny.




Its simple untill you have a situtation where the joists are perpendicular to ladder.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

tipitop said:


> Installed one this week.
> IMO it is far over capabilities of non pro.


The makers have the most to fear about product liability and they don't seem to think this job is so difficult or dangerous.

You may be underestimating the capabilities of HOs or handymen or
you may have trouble with this job for one reason or another. 

IDK. 
The next time you are in the ER ask them how many of each come in after some accident installing stairs. 
Of course, the ER people only get to see the people who survive the installation so their sample is biased. :laughing:

Whenever I get to visit the hospital I ask when the Knife & Gun Club was last there, which is a lot more often than the stair crew.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Saw a neighbor install pull down stairs in the garage using his cousin as a helper. I was on the driveway talking to his wife, next thing I hear is this loud bang, I turn around and this guys cousins face all in blood, blood is all over the floor. What happen is they got the stairs into the attic, the stairs are open but folded, guy was in the attic trying to screw the back of the stairs to the header.
His cousin supposedly was holding the stairs open... I guess he didn't open them far enough for the stair to lock, he let go to light a cigarette and stairs just snapped shut, catching his face... he got 12 stitches.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

I've never installed one. Every time I've been asked, it's because a homeowner or business owner wanted to convert an attic into regularly used storage - another floor of occupancy. When someone falls and gets hurt, they're going to say the contractor said it was OK. I refer them to someone who doesn't care about the liability.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I thought it was obvious. I'm sure in all of the low voltage and tiling you do you have even fit in enough time to install numerous attic ladders.


Countless, since attic storage is so popular in Ottawa homes.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Countless, since attic storage is so popular in Ottawa homes.


Used to be, anyway. When I was about 7, I used an old, wood-shafted 9-iron to take out the light bulb in the attic at my grandparents' house on Second Ave, near Percy. There was lots of fun stuff stored in that attic. Real stairs, though, not pull-downs.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I've only ever seen pull down attic stairs in movies.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I just put one in to replace a 14 1/2x24" access to a 1000sf attic in a 1928 home here in Portland. Lots of steep roofs and useful space in attics around here, and they're not filled with insulation. Never had them in Alaska.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Youngin' said:


> I've only ever seen pull down attic stairs in movies.


I have one in my Grants Pass house.

Extremely handy for the wife to store chit out of the way that I thought she already got rid of....:whistling


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Used to be, anyway. When I was about 7, I used an old, wood-shafted 9-iron to take out the light bulb in the attic at my grandparents' house on Second Ave, near Percy. There was lots of fun stuff stored in that attic. Real stairs, though, not pull-downs.


Old houses yes, new ones no, all roof trusses, attic storage doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

GettingBy said:


> Whenever I get to visit the hospital I ask when the Knife & Gun Club was last there, which is a lot more often than the stair crew.


Last year I was visitor too. Did nailing of hanger with framing gun instead of 16p. That ones that go with angle in hanger. So I test at my own head it do not work. When I was in ER potato women that work there ask me if nail bounce of my head or I did pull nail out of my head. I asked her what she talk about. She said that most guys show up with nail stacked in head. I asked myself why I didn’t become a truck driver.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

tipitop said:


> Last year I was visitor too. Did nailing of hanger with framing gun instead of 16p. That ones that go with angle in hanger. So I test at my own head it do not work. When I was in ER potato women that work there ask me if nail bounce of my head or I did pull nail out of my head. I asked her what she talk about. She said that most guys show up with nail stacked in head. I asked myself why I didn’t become a truck driver.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:
YOU'RE KILLIN ME MAN!!


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

illbuildit.dd said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> YOU'RE KILLIN ME MAN!!


Yeah, but there's a signature line right there...:laughing:


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

tipitop said:


> Last year I was visitor too. Did nailing of hanger with framing gun instead of 16p. That ones that go with angle in hanger. So I test at my own head it do not work. When I was in ER potato women that work there ask me if nail bounce of my head or I did pull nail out of my head. I asked her what she talk about. She said that most guys show up with nail stacked in head. I asked myself why I didn’t become a truck driver.


What the hell is potato women?

I think we need an exclusive Tipitop section. Maybe call it "Riddle of the day".


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

avenge said:


> What the hell is potato women?
> 
> 
> 
> I think we need an exclusive Tipitop section. Maybe call it "Riddle of the day".



She's a relative of whole turtle man.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

:laughing:


m1911 said:


> Yeah, but there's a signature line right there...:laughing:


:laughing:
I've been needing one!


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

greg24k said:


> Saw a neighbor install pull down stairs in the garage using his cousin as a helper. I was on the driveway talking to his wife, next thing I hear is this loud bang, I turn around and this guys cousins face all in blood, blood is all over the floor. What happen is they got the stairs into the attic, the stairs are open but folded, guy was in the attic trying to screw the back of the stairs to the header.
> His cousin supposedly was holding the stairs open... I guess he didn't open them far enough for the stair to lock, he let go to light a cigarette and stairs just snapped shut, catching his face... he got 12 stitches.


I have installed enough by myself to envision how this could happen with a couple of amatuers. Its been awhile but I think I conquered the hassle by screw cleats to the underside of the framing where any screws will be hidden by trim.
I almost never see the 16d nails required in the hinge plates.


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

avenge said:


> What the hell is potato women?
> 
> I think we need an exclusive Tipitop section. Maybe call it "Riddle of the day".


Potato head is slang at other forum for people at autism spectrum. She ask me questions without any empathy or care if she will hart my filings.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

tipitop said:


> Potato head is slang at other forum for people at autism spectrum. She ask me questions without any empathy or care if she will hart my filings.


I couldn't make this chit up if I tried! Keep 'em coming...:laughing:


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Who needs tv with this thread? ??


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

Am I getting this right? 

He tried to nail a hanger with a framing gun and it didn't work so he tried it on his head. The ER nurse had no sympathy/empathy for him and for this reason is an autistic "potato head." She asked him if he had pulled out the nail without worrying about hurting his feelings.

Am I close?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Justin Huisenga said:


> Am I getting this right?
> 
> He tried to nail a hanger with a framing gun and it didn't work so he tried it on his head. The ER nurse had no sympathy/empathy for him and for this reason is an autistic "potato head." She asked him if he had pulled out the nail without worrying about hurting his feelings.
> 
> Am I close?


Maybe that explains the speech impairment...


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

For $99.99 that better be on the DVD.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Justin Huisenga said:


> For $99.99 that better be on the DVD.


It's in the outtakes and bloopers...oh wait...that's the entire DVD...


----------

